# Hog hunting near gwinnett co?



## bendrewjones (Sep 29, 2012)

Any body know of any places near the gwinnett county area that is available to hog hunt with a bow? thanks to the fuzz i cant use my .270 for about ten years so im looking forward to taking a few hogs with my bow.  If anybody has any suggestions that would awesome... or if anyone who has land they would possibly let me hunt we can work something out and i can take you out to get some stripers on lanier in my new boat.


----------



## matthewsman (Sep 29, 2012)

*how much*

for the .270? Why can't you use it?


----------



## bendrewjones (Sep 29, 2012)

10 years felony probation


----------



## bendrewjones (Sep 29, 2012)

and im not really looking to sell it... i bought it about two weeks before the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - hit the fan and never even had the chance to sight it in. if i did sell it it would have to be what i paid for it which is $600. its a moss 100 atr .270 with a 9X50 boresighter. all black synthetic stock.


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 29, 2012)

bendrewjones said:


> 10 years felony probation




If I am not mistaken, you will not be able to own or posess(SP?) firearms unless you can get your record expunged, even at the end of your probation.

How was it the "Fuzzes fault"?


----------



## matthewsman (Sep 29, 2012)

*Man.*



bendrewjones said:


> and im not really looking to sell it... i bought it about two weeks before the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - hit the fan and never even had the chance to sight it in. if i did sell it it would have to be what i paid for it which is $600. its a moss 100 atr .270 with a 9X50 boresighter. all black synthetic stock.



Sounds like more than one crime took place
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_126416_-1


----------



## Canyon (Oct 1, 2012)

Hahaha - Matthewsman is right about that!


----------



## bendrewjones (Oct 1, 2012)

Ga first offenders act- never convicted of the crime. Can still currently vote and have a passport. Upon successful completion of probation, which after having my lawyer go in front of the judge will only be 3 to 4 years max, my record will be expunged and I will have my gun rights back the day Im done. As for the rifle I paid 600 for the gun, two boxes of ammo, sling, case, and he took the sight off another gun. The sight retails for about 200 and considering i got it from a pawn shop in statesboro I wouldn't consider it a "crime"


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 1, 2012)

bendrewjones said:


> Ga first offenders act- never convicted of the crime. Can still currently vote and have a passport. Upon successful completion of probation, which after having my lawyer go in front of the judge will only be 3 to 4 years max, my record will be expunged and I will have my gun rights back the day Im done. As for the rifle I paid 600 for the gun, two boxes of ammo, sling, case, and he took the sight off another gun. The sight retails for about 200 and considering i got it from a pawn shop in statesboro I wouldn't consider it a "crime"



I think he is refrencing the fact that you over paid for the gun, even with a $200 dollar scope.   He posted a link showing the gun brand new for $299, so if you add in your $200 scope the price for the gun new with your scope would be $499


----------



## triton196 (Oct 1, 2012)

so you got caught by the fuzz for a felony law violation. you took a plea bargain since you were guilty and could not prove you were innocent and took the 1st offenders act and you over paid for a gun. oh and your looking for a place to hunt. chattahoochee national forest is loaded with hogs all over north ga. best of luck. its owned by the fuzz and friends.


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 16, 2012)

*somebody gets it*



Lorren68 said:


> I think he is refrencing the fact that you over paid for the gun, even with a $200 dollar scope.   He posted a link showing the gun brand new for $299, so if you add in your $200 scope the price for the gun new with your scope would be $499



Thanks for spelling it out


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 16, 2012)

*thanks*



Canyon said:


> Hahaha - Matthewsman is right about that!


----------



## philtuts (Nov 16, 2012)

triton196 said:


> so you got caught by the fuzz for a felony law violation. you took a plea bargain since you were guilty and could not prove you were innocent and took the 1st offenders act and you over paid for a gun. oh and your looking for a place to hunt. chattahoochee national forest is loaded with hogs all over north ga. best of luck. its owned by the fuzz and friends.



Is the CNF really loaded with hogs? If so, I need to get up there.


----------



## chadf (Nov 16, 2012)

U friends with GAtitan or who ever that troll is........
Sure y'all don't fish together?


----------

